# Would you?



## Andy (Dec 19, 2009)

Would you eat here?

*It's funny when the reporter describes the ice cream. lol Ok. Well I am immature. It's just not something you would hear a reporter say everyday.

Yahoo!


----------



## Domo (Dec 19, 2009)

Haha oh dear. So weird.

Dunno if i could eat there. I'd have to see it in real life.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 19, 2009)

That's just gross.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol:  Funny concept, but don't think I would be able to eat there :blush:  I am too much a germ phob to think of the icecream in that manner :teehee:


----------



## Banned (Dec 19, 2009)

I read about that place in a book.  I might pop my head in to see, but I don't think I could eat there.  I don't particularly need my food to remind me of my bodily functions.  :lol:


----------

